# Gdi cleaning service.



## Pumpkin pie man (Feb 23, 2020)

On these DI gen 2 engines as an upkeep maintenance should I get my intake valves a cleaning? If so when and how?

Thanks


----------



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

BTW, KIA recommends for my Sorento with GDI that Top Tier gas be used, same as the GM recommendation. And if Top Tier is not used, KIA recommends every 7,500 to use a 12 oz. bottle of Techron in the gas tank. I use Top Tier gas _and _dump a can Techron in the tank every oil change. So KIA doesn't recommend any other type of periodic intake valve stem cleaning.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Get the aerosol can of Seafoam intake cleaner and do that about every 40,000 miles, right before you change the engine oil.


----------



## adriaan (Sep 10, 2018)

I used CRC GDI service kit, I got it at Napa. Works well runs alot better and smoother. You'll need a second person to keep the throttle pedal around 2500 rpm as you spray the intake valve cleaner in the air filter box, with out the filter. I also changed the oil at once I was done. It will smoke on hard acceleration, also I got a check engine light can't remember the code but it was due to the carbon build up coming loose from the previous owner. After a week I cleared the code and it never came back. I do it every 60000 miles or every year as I do about 2000 miles a month.


----------

